# need a substitute for goat cheese in an onion tart



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm making a goat cheese, bacon, and onion tart for friends who hate goat cheese.  I've tried using feta cheese as a substitute in the past but it was too salty and way too dry.  Any other suggestions for a cheese that would approximate the texture, moisture, and general taste of goat cheese for this recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, off hand i'd think you'd want a blend of cheeses. 

Something soft with a little tang like a Gournay (Boursin), Neufchatel or Cream cheese. This might even be a time for low or non fat Neufchatel/Cream cheese. They have more sourness and more goat cheese like texture.

Something with some salt. Feta was a good choice as it brings some crumbliness to the texture. Pecorino would be useful here too probably to get some of those sheepy/goaty tones (but maybe not if they don't like Pecorino either) Ricotta Salata would be OK too.

Then some medium white cheddar or maybe a jack cheese to give some body and texture to the mix without too much distinct flavor.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Phoebe, for me, I love goat cheese, but my husband does not. 

He doesn’t like the texture or the tang, as he says, “it’s sour, I don’t like it”. 

For that matter, he doesn’t like anything that’s sour. 

So I use a lot Parm, naturally Mozz on the pizza and ricata in the lasagna, oh and Swiss for that Ham & Cheese!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both for your suggestions!

Neufchatel/cream cheese is a good idea as a base (particularly the low fat choice for the "tangy" taste).  But I am concerned about the saltiness of the other cheeses.  The bacon is pretty salty and the onions are caramelized which adds an intensity as well.  Can I get away with just using the cream cheese?  Or maybe just a touch of the Pecorino?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've done a similar tart with sour cream, some egg to help it set up. You could get away with cream cheese just fine, sort of a savory cheesecake. I think I'd still add a little pecorino just because I like it.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Make yogurt cheese. It will have a tang and not be too salty. Buy a yogurt free of stabilizers or gelatin (chobani is an example). Line a colander with several layers of cheesecloth and place into a larger bowl on top of an inverted bowl so that drainage can occur. Pour the yogurt into the colander. Cover with cellophane and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You can try mixing ricotta cheese with a little feta cheese, that way the salt is very mellowed out yet you still have the tartness of the feta.  Maybe mix some cream cheese in it as well?  I think that would pair well with the sweetness of the onion and the salty smokiness of the bacon.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Great suggestions!  I think I'll try a few different combinations and see which works best.  Thank you all.


----------

